# Sun Protection: What are you using?



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

So what does everyone use?

The past several years my skin has gotten really thin and I'm trying to get a little more protective of it. For years I've used Coppertone Sport with decent success. Last year I started to use Badger SPF 30. It's Zinc Oxide based and so thick that it leaves my arms white, kind of like Desitin would. Don't really have a huge problem with that because it works quite well, but if I touch something that item gets white. 

I've been thinking of picking up some Sun Sleeves. Anyone use those and if so how do you like them?

Yea, I know there is a old resurrected thread on sleeves up in the Apparel section but I was going to post here anyway before that one showed up and there's not much current info in that one.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

I wear a skull cap under my helmet to protect my bald head. Most of our trails are about 95% shaded by trees so nothing on my arms. If anything I'll wear a long sleeve dry wicking t-shirt (white) for protection from the sun. Gloves on my hands. Only thing not covered is my knees.

Might try sunscreen on the back of my neck.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Sunsleeves on arms. They work great. Sunblock on back of neck and nose. If I am riding in desert Southwest, spf 30-45 on rest of face and legs. Oh, and skull cap on head. It’s a process!


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Look for clothes with a UPF rating (SPF is for sunscreen). The UPF is the inverse of how much UV is allowed through. UPF 50 = 1/50, or 2% UV is allowed through. Try and stay above UPF 25. A standard T shirt is UPF 5. Black and vivid colors block more than white or pale colors.

I just dodged a bullet and had a melanoma removed from my melon with it not having spread. I just bought some sun sleeves and jerseys from www.sierra.com. Bontrager makes some nice UPF rated beanies.

The Skin Cancer Foundation also gives seals of approval to various sunscreens: https://www.skincancer.org/prevention/seal-of-recommendation

This summer starts a whole new ball game for me, but happy to have learned.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

I use sunsleeves on my arms and love them. If it’s really hot out I’ll splash some water on them. 
You can get them on amazon $9 for a pair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bullfrog for the win, been using it for thirty years, nothing works better for this ginger guy.

I prefer the sport which goes on well and dries non greasy. The titanium oxide has the best blockage but kinda goes on greasy.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

6280 said:


> I use sunsleeves on my arms and love them. If it's really hot out I'll splash some water on them.
> You can get them on amazon $9 for a pair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking at different sun sleeves. Trying to figure out if some of the ones that claim to be higher tech will provide better cooling then the cheaper ones. So much BS marketing hype out there that it's kind of hard to know.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Whenever possible I ride really early in late spring through fall. UV exposure is pretty low at dawn


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I got a couple of sun shirts that I like. UPF 30-50. I like them baggy so the air gets inside and keeps you cooler. I tried sunsleeves but they are too hot. Be careful picking our these kind of shirts because a lot of them don't breathe at all. You won't wear them if they are too clammy to wear on the days that you need them most.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I always wear long sleeves that are SPF 50 from REI on nice days, very cold or very hot, I wear em. Always use a skull cap too regardless of temps

Next week the doc is going to dig into my ear lob to remove a Malignant cancer spot so cover yourself on the ears and neck too(anything exposed)
Looking at getting one of those helmet sun visor that covers all around the head to keep the sun off as much as possible


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This works pretty well, at $11. 50+ UPF, white long sleeve is cooler than darker colors.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DAQSXZ4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Sunscreen on head and neck (don't forget the ears!).


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

USP 30 face lotion and for neck/arms.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I thought zinc was only for camp counselors and surfers


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I use some kinda spf 50+ stuff, and I follow my Mexican amigos example by wearing double white T-shirts, and a hat with a pretty good neck flap. Down here, in the southland, where the sun is much more fierce than you northerners get, it does the trick. That means it would work up there like a charm.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Halo beanie, SPF50 sunscreen, long sleeved lightweight road jersey, yearly visits to the dermatologist.
The sun has a real bite here.

Was in South Africa in December and 40degC there was hot but tolerable, 30degC here felt far worse.
Bake VS Grill.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

*Sun Protection: What are you using?*

The occasional cloud...


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

fredcook said:


> *Sun Protection: What are you using?*
> 
> The occasional cloud...


UV rays go right through clouds, overcast and fog.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Clouds do attenuate the amount of UV reaching the ground. The amount of attenuation is highly variable but generally less than the amount of attenuation of visible light. Clouds that prevent shadows forming could still pass 80% or more of the UV.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> Clouds do attenuate the amount of UV reaching the ground. The amount of attenuation is highly variable but generally less than the amount of attenuation of visible light. Clouds that prevent shadows forming could still pass 80% or more of the UV.


True. "Go right through" may have implied 100%, which is not true. Point being, sun damage can still occur on cloudy days.

There are some more good info on variables pointed out here:

https://www.cancer.org/cancer/skin-cancer/prevention-and-early-detection/what-is-uv-radiation.html


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't need any. All it does is rain here so I can't ride.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm in Arizona, and after having a mountain bike friend die a few years ago within six months of being diagnosed with an aggressive melanoma (and shortly after I pitted with him at a 24-hour race), I started with yearly derm visits, and using sunscreen most of the time, and ALL of the time in the summer months and at midday. Here is what I use:
- Vanicream (SPF50) - Recommended by the derm, and is zinc-oxide based. I put this on the back of my neck, nose and ears.
- Coppertone Sport SPF30 - arms, knees and up to shorts, and face

I don't bother to re-apply after 1.5-2 hours, because I'm too sweaty, but find that this does the trick. I have some sun sleeves, but don't really like using them.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I wear a long sleeve snowboarder type fake "flannel" shirt from the Columbia outlet store on the top. These shirts have a good sunscreen rating. If it is too hot to wear this lightweight loose shirt, then this 70 year old body shouldn't be riding - lets go swimming!

On the bottom I wear bike undershorts under a sunblock rated pair of Columbia convertible pants. Even if I'm wearing them as shorts, I can zip on the legs when riding an overgrown trail. They certainly aren't star thistle repellers but they are much better than bare skin!

Like most everyone else here, I use a high rated sunscreen on any exposed skin.

Most of us 70 year olds that have spent lots of time in high altitude sun on snow fields understand consequences of too much sun. It's too late now to reverse decades of sun exposure so I can only work to minimize further damage. Unfortunately, many of those who are younger don't pay enough attention to what us oldsters have learned the hard way. So, my dermatologist will still be burning off spot after spot even after we're gone.

Perhaps this would be a good thread for the general discussion because it is frequented by younger riders. If we included some photos of big ugly tears and huge hematomas they'd get the idea. Probably not.

And, I don't wear a beanie under my helmet. I actually have hair there!


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

OR Sunhoody. Hood up to protect the neck and head on sunny days. Most versatile and comfortable base layer I've had. I also don't spend much time in hot humid weather so YMMV. SPF 50 on the legs and face.

https://www.outdoorresearch.com/us/en/mens-echo-hoody/p/2692060050008


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

telemike said:


> Perhaps this would be a good thread for the general discussion because it is frequented by younger riders. If we included some photos of big ugly tears and huge hematomas they'd get the idea. Probably not.


Yeah, I needed melanoma like I needed a hole in my head...


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

waltaz said:


> - Vanicream (SPF50) - Recommended by the derm, and is zinc-oxide based. I put this on the back of my neck, nose and ears.
> - Coppertone Sport SPF30 - arms, knees and up to shorts, and face


 Thanks for the tip on the Vanicream. I'm just about out of the Badger and was going to order some but think I'll try the Vanicream first.

Got two pairs of sun sleeves and really don't like them. They are alright if it's below 75. Above that and they are just too hot.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

BlueCheesehead said:


> Yeah, I needed melanoma like I needed a hole in my head...
> 
> View attachment 1255111


Hole saw malfunction/mishap?????


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

^^^It sure looks like it but that's what is left after the removal of a 15mm diameter melanoma. Protocol is a 2cm margin around it, so 55mm diameter removal total. Surgery in February. The wound is actually much more red, but a little makeup tones it down a bit.

In hindsight as a youth more hats and sunscreen would have been a good idea. (understatement)


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

BlueCheesehead said:


> ^^^It sure looks like it but that's what is left after the removal of a 15mm diameter melanoma. Protocol is a 2cm margin around it, so 55mm diameter removal total. Surgery in February. The wound is actually much more red, but a little makeup tones it down a bit.
> 
> In hindsight as a youth more hats and sunscreen would have been a good idea. (understatement)


Wow :eekster:, Did they have to take out any bone with that?

To tell the truth I really thought that it might have been from a traumatic injury. I've seen some where they used a hole saw to relieve pressure hence my comment about the hole saw.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Daydreamer said:


> Wow :eekster:, Did they have to take out any bone with that?
> 
> To tell the truth I really thought that it might have been from a traumatic injury. I've seen some where they used a hole saw to relieve pressure hence my comment about the hole saw.


They had to grind a little skull to expose blood vessels to feed the skin graft, but that was it. Fortunately the 2cm margin was around and not down.  Nasty stuff. Fortunately it did not spread.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, after I had my ear lobe front/internals removed and grafted back to near normal because of a melanoma, I'm a late bloomer to the sun protection scene. 
Headed to have core sample taken from my prostate next week.:eekster:
Life gets fun when you're old


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Sticks and stones (and the sun)...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, that looks like my brother's Head ?



BlueCheesehead said:


> Yeah, I needed melanoma like I needed a hole in my head...
> 
> View attachment 1255111


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

^^^ I feel for your brother. 

I have found this to be a pretty good sunscreen with high zinc content that rubs in well and does not break the bank:

https://www.amazon.com/Alba-Botanic...+zinc+lotion&qid=1563989918&s=gateway&sr=8-39

Vanicreme works good too. I have yet to try Blue Lizard, but I hear good things about that.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

WASPy guy here ( Swedish ancestry), and also shaved head all the time, so I have the fair skin issues...

as I was thinking about it though, I rarely ever ride after 11am, or before 7pm...my schedule only allows for morning or evening rides. I have never used any kind of sun protection in any part of my life...or if I do it is just on the back of my neck.

I really hate the feel of lotion or spray (I never use bug spray while camping etc). It makes me feel and claustrophobic. In July, Aug, and Sept, i am out working in the afternoon sun 6 days a week. My skin is used to it I guess, though I know it is bad to go out unprotected

when I do have to use sunscreen, I use the Neutrogena SPF 50 or higher spray cause it is the least "Sticky" feeling that I have found, and the smell does not offend me. 

I get yelled at all the time by the wife for not using sunscreen, but she is the ginger/"Irish lass" poster child....


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

^^^ I never had an issue with the sun...until I did. Sadly the damage is probably largely done. All I can do is protect from here on out and hope for the best.

Fun Fact: 90,000+/- people in the US get melanoma each year and ~10% die.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I live in Arizona and am out riding in the sun alot. I put Vanicream 50 SPF (derm recommended) on the back of my neck, nose and ears, and Coppertone Sport 30 SPF on my arms, knees and face. Every ride, unless it's early in the morning. I have also used sun sleeves a couple times, in addition to the lotion, and kind of like them. I'll probably wear them more.

I also go to my derm for an annual checkup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've had 15-20 moles removed over the years. Some were dodgy, none required surgery.

40 deg C in South Africa last December was mild compared with 30 deg C back home in New Zealand.
The UV here is a killer.
I liken it to being under a grill as opposed to being baked in South Africa.

Sunblock on all exposed surfaces.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

A bit girly, but I like it. Non-greasy, no funky smell: https://www.neutrogena.com/sun/age-...sunscreen-broad-spectrum-spf-110/6887022.html

And these for arm protection: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JNP9FWM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I work in the sun all day. I try to use 50-70SPF, but usually wind up with whatever is handy, mostly 30.

I try to keep my neck covered with a Buff-type water-logged item, but face & arms get the sunscreen. Legs I leave untouched, which I'm sure is a big mistake.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

BlueCheesehead said:


> Yeah, I needed melanoma like I needed a hole in my head...


Yikes. I only recently started wearing a skullcap under my helmet and frankly only got it for the extra sweat absorption - but I've begun this year wearing it regardless of the heat since it's UPF50. I had a small actinic keratosis removed from my nose a couple years ago and since then got lot more serious about sunscreen. I usually use Coppertone Sport ultra sweatproof in SPF 30 or 50 depending on what I find when I need more. Apply it heavily on nose, cheekbones, ears, and neck.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

I also think how consistently used is just or more important than what or what brand. 
I use any generic branded SPF 50+ Sport for riding, or any outdoor stuff - hiking walking, etc. I don't carry a small tube to reapply, but I always wear a skull/seat cap.

I also use a dry touch like Neutrogena or generic form for any normal day/work day.

So basically use it every day, rain or shine.


----------



## murf58 (Aug 3, 2011)

What brand of skull caps are people using?


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I find the Bontrager skull caps fit my big melon pretty well. I am now looking for something with a neck drape.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

murf58 said:


> What brand of skull caps are people using?


I use Halo caps and have one that is longer covering the ears too.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

long sleeves and a broad rimmed hat and shade whenever possible - hate the lotion crap.

used to get all kinds of sht about it until noticed someone else (a sht-giver) with a long sleeve shirt. it was right before his melanoma operation...


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I used to riding more in the rain or clouds but when I was last in Fruita/Moab. I got a bit too much sun on the arms and the sun sleeves worked amazing.
I had my doubts but they worked!
Sunscreen alone did not do it but in combination worked like a charm!
Now I make sure I carry them with me all the time.


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

Fellow bald skin cancer bro. Former Marine and was shaving my head before that was cool. I did notice that the skin on the top of my head was "dead", no real feeling and thin. Never really took it seriously until a sudden depression appeared and then a sore that wouldn't heal. Went to a dermatologist and he did a biopsy, cancer. Lucky he was able to cut it out and 3 months of radiation wiped it out. 

Since then, I lotion my head everyday. Sounds silly, but the skin on my head now has feeling and feels "thick". I wish I would have been doing that earlier and I believe I wouldn't have gotten skin cancer. If you spend alot of time outdoors, frequently shower, and don't use lotion, you could be a candidate for skin cancer.

I use Mary Kay lotion and sunscreen anytime I ride. I like it and it is very effective. Very dry and holds up well to tons of sweat and hours in the saddle. It outlasts my endurance. My cancer scar is very sensitive to the sun but never flares up even after 3 to 4 hour rides in the Texas sun. 

Bald bros, wear a hat and lotion that mellon. You will be glad you did.


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

I missed the show your hole post. Mine actually looks pretty good. Just got back from a ride so a little "flushed".


----------



## TXhookey (Aug 12, 2019)

This one was benign but required a chunk of meat bigger than a golf ball to get it out. I worked in the oil field for around 5 years as a MWD engineer. This was the shoulder that I carried the "pulser" on which is what sends position and guidance information from the bottom of the hole. Pretty sure that the stuff that is 8,000 feet underground and has been there since the dinosaurs is not a good thing to have smeared on you on a daily basis. Fun fact, it actually uses the mud that is pumped down hole to clean the cuttings to pulse data. The mud flow turns an impeller that is magnetically linked to generator that powers the pulser. The mud flows through an orifice and the pulser has a cone tip on an actuator that can restrict flow. The pulser is attached to probe that is a basically a crazy accurate compass and reports the direction the drill string is heading. A very precise pressure detector on the surface reads the "high" pressure vs open pressure as a digital version of highs and lows. That is tied to a computer that combines the direction, angle, and drill depth to determine the actual drill path real time. The bit rate is .8 bits per second so not a fast process but crazy that it works and is accurate even 30,000 feet underground.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

SPF50 for me, every time.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't use anything but I am outside in the high altitude nw New Mexico sunshine on a daily basis, so my face and arm skin stays pretty dark all year. I had a dermatologist check a few dark spots some years ago and she told me my skin was not what I should worry about. I have always used quality sunglasses though, saved me a lot of wrinkles.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Clouds and the cover of darkness......


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Bullfrog SPF 50 if possible. Not sure it matters as along as it's at least 30 SPF. I was fortunate to get skin cancer in my 20s. I say fortunate because I became religious about applying sunscreen and having yearly visits to the dermatologist to burn off those pre-cancerous lesions. I have not had any recurrence and am now 64. Another benefit is that my skin looks like someone much younger especially in the neck area. Probably didn't hurt that I lived in Alaska for 15 years, but in the summer you still have to be careful there.


----------



## upclever (Sep 17, 2019)

I wear long-sleeve cycling tops year after year when riding, sunscreen around the neck and shins. I have faith that the helmet will protect the skin on my head. 30 to highest spf.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I wear loose fitting min 50 UPF long sleeve shirts. Columbia do a good one which is holding up well. On any exposed skin, I use a minimum 55spf screen, and carry a tube of 50 with me to top up every so often. 
I've had 2 melanomas taken out this last year, and the amount of flesh that needs to go with is scary... I also live in AZ, and the chemo drug I have to take each day also has the effect of increasing chances of melanoma and other upper body cancers. I go every 3 months to the derma... 


Young people take note if you are here... the damage is often done early in life...


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

upclever said:


> I wear long-sleeve cycling tops year after year when riding, sunscreen around the neck and shins. I have faith that the helmet will protect the skin on my head. 30 to highest spf.


I used to get burned where the helmet vents were and started wearing Halo beanies, hot or cold. Love em and it stopped the burn


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Young people take note if you are here... the damage is often done early in life...


^^^^ This!!


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

I am only 47, but this thread is relevant to me.

I use a Halo beanie, UPF shirts, Bullfrog sunscreen, and try for morning rides. Plus the trails I ride are in the woods so not a lot of direct sunlight. I also got a light tint put in my car windows (blocks 99% of UV) as a peace of mind type thing. I read that the side windows don't block much UV (windshields apparently block 99%).

I have been going to the dermatologist every year (with a few years off while I found someone new) and am now up to 35+ moles removed or biopsied. Most recently they found some "atypical" moles which apparently increases my risk of skin cancer further down the line (which they already told me I had because of the amount of moles I have). I am headed in to have extra skin removed tomorrow because the pathologist wants more margin. I can't stress enough to people to protect themselves.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Some sun is good.

Is Sunscreen the New Margarine?
https://www.outsideonline.com/2380751/sunscreen-sun-exposure-skin-cancer-science


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I use to get sunburned even thinking of going outside.

My dermatologist suggest this La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50+ ... it works really well, I haven't really had a problem since I started using it.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

bsieb said:


> I don't use anything but I am outside in the high altitude nw New Mexico sunshine on a daily basis, so my face and arm skin stays pretty dark all year. I had a dermatologist check a few dark spots some years ago and she told me my skin was not what I should worry about. I have always used quality sunglasses though, saved me a lot of wrinkles.


A curious comment. Did someone tell you that if you are tan you don't need to worry about sunscreen at high elevations (where you actually need it more)? And what was it that you _should_ worry about more?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

OldBlue950 said:


> A curious comment. Did someone tell you that if you are tan you don't need to worry about sunscreen at high elevations (where you actually need it more)? And what was it that you _should_ worry about more?


The dermatologist said "you didn't grow up here did you" I said no. She said exposure as a youth causes most problems. I have worked outdoors my whole life but have not been burned much. I get really dark. Not suggesting you do as I do, but that's my experience. I think for Vietnam combat vets, suicide is the big killer, followed by alcohol & drugs. It was a VA dermotologist, btw, so maybe all bullshit, but that's my experience. I know lots of old cowboys who don't have problems either, as well as some who do. Skin that gets very dark maybe is less sensitive.


----------

